# Vineyard Vines Polo Fit



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I am thinking about buying one or two polos from Vineyard Vines. How's the fit? Generous? Comparable to Brooks Brothers?

Thanks


----------



## Carrsville (Mar 2, 2009)

I have several of each, width wise they are about the same. Length wise the Vineyard vines is a few inches shorter. Both are great shirts though.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I own several Brooks Brothers polos and have always sized down from a large to medium (I think the large BB polo is huge!). I am assuming the same goes for VV.

A few local retailers now carry VV. I was impressed with the quality and construction of the polos. I should have tried one on at the time...or I wouldn't have started this thread!

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Although I am not a fan of the rest of their clothing, I think VV makes a very fine polo. I tend to wear a small in BB, but a medium in VV. 

Brooks is still better, in my opinion, especially since they offer the slim fit. VV's polos are slimmer than Brooks' regular fit, more like the luxury fit for dress shirts.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Between the two, I prefer the BB polo. The VV polo is a nice shirt, but I find it very "blousy"--and I'm a big guy. I can wear the BB polos untucked, but the VV polos make me look 7 months pregnant if I leave them untucked.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think the VV polo is at a decent price. $62 is certainly better then $75 for Lacoste. I just have a problem with how much my VV polos have faded. I have a navy blue that looks like it's a medium gray now. The fit isn't too bad either. I like that the length is much longer then a Lacoste.


----------



## Alistair (Aug 12, 2007)

I tried on some VV polos a couple of years ago, having seen some nice colors in local shop. Unfortunately, I found the fit to be pretty strange. I am 6'1", 210, and I wear an XL polo, pretty much with any brand. But when I tried the VV on, I noticed that the shoulder seams came _way_ past my shoulders. I mean, it looked silly. The shirt fit around the middle and all, but the shoulders were too much. (And I have fairly broad shoulders!) A size L was decidely small on me. This held true across various colors. Bummer, cuz the colors are sweet.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I wear an XL in most polos, and a L in Brooks and VV. The owner of a store once told me that Shep and Ian (not big guys, but not small either) always wore a Large in college, and had moved up to an XL by the time they started the company. Their sizing theory was along the lines of "dangit, it's my shirt and I'm going to wear a Large again!"


----------



## wmdunn (Jun 3, 2006)

I typically wear an XL (like a looser fit for golf), but with VV, large works just fine ...


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I pretty much agree with what's already been said, including the comment that VV polos tend to fade rather quickly, and are blousy. I wear an XL in both BB and VV. For the record, I think that BB polos are much nicer and higher quality, and fit better (on me anyway).


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I wear a large in VV. When their polos were produced in Canada (when they first came out, probably 5 years ago) I took an XL, but since switching production to Peru they have been cut much fuller.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> I wear a large in VV. When their polos were produced in Canada (when they first came out, probably 5 years ago) I took an XL, but since switching production to Peru they have been cut much fuller.


I was under the impression that most VV stuff is made in China these days. The last time I was in the VV Memphis store, everything had a MIC tag.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

My vote goes to VV on all accounts. Good construction, fit, and color stay. In my opinion, a Polo is supposed to fade & fray - and should never be pressed. The BB Polos have the non iron treatment, which is antithetical to the "feel" I prefer in my polos.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

All the VV polos I have are marked "made in Peru" with the exception of two older ones marked "made in Canada" though I haven't bought a new VV polo in over a year.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wonderful advice, all. Thank you!


----------

